
Webhook Tester - fredsted
http://webhook.site
======
sync
Looks neat. Also see [http://requestb.in/](http://requestb.in/) in the same
vein.

~~~
pkaeding
The full runscope product is really powerful too. I recommend anyone who does
anything with HTTP add it to their toolbox. (I have no affiliation)

~~~
johns
Thanks Patrick :)

------
nathancahill
Use history.replaceState instead of pushState on the initial page load. Also,
your first history state change is missing a / causing a second state change:

    
    
        http://webhook.site/
        http://webhook.site/#048eaf45...
        http://webhook.site/#/048eaf45...

~~~
fredsted
Thanks!

Edit: Fixed.

------
omribahumi
Another cool tool for testing HTTP in general is
[http://httpbin.org](http://httpbin.org)

------
fiatjaf
Shameless plug: [https://requesthub.xyz/](https://requesthub.xyz/)

Let's you transform input data with jq and redirect the webhook to another
endpoint. Kind of make-your-own Zapier.

Also featuring replays.

~~~
sunsu
Nice! I've used hook.io for this in the past but yours looks much simpler.

~~~
fiatjaf
Thank you.

The problem is that it is only good if you happen to know jq[1]. If you know a
lot of jq you can do a lot of interesting things.

[1]:
[https://stedolan.github.io/jq/manual/](https://stedolan.github.io/jq/manual/)

------
wes-k
Related: [http://www.ultrahook.com](http://www.ultrahook.com) \- a free
webhoook to localhost setup to help testing things like stripe webhoooks
locally.

Unaffiliated, just used recently and am big fan!

~~~
enraged_camel
Also Ngrok: [https://ngrok.com](https://ngrok.com)

I really like Ngrok because it also comes with a light-weight web client that
lets you see requests and replay them. Replaying especially is huge for me
when doing testing.

~~~
fredsted
If you use Vagrant, "vagrant share" is built in. Very handy.

------
alecmgo
Another similar tool is [https://testwebhooks.com/](https://testwebhooks.com/)
which supports SSL connections.

------
jkarneges
Love the realtime updates. We made a similar tool
([http://webhookinbox.com](http://webhookinbox.com)) because others weren't
doing that yet. Always good to have options though!

------
srhyne
Great work fredsted. I especially like how you can have multiple people use
the same endpoint.

[https://tailtub.com/](https://tailtub.com/) is a similar project I've been
moonlighting on. It's a go binary and it's like Requestb.in but for stdin.

I wanted something where I didn't have to use a UI to start a stream. Your
project and others like this I think are especially useful for giving API
consumers more insight on what's happening to a resource after a record is
queued (say after a HTTP 201).

------
i_use_bing
Nice. I created [https://logrequest.com](https://logrequest.com), originally
for my own use. Supports custom responses, ssl and cors which requestb.in
didn't.

Looking at this thread there seems like a lot of similar (and better) tools so
maybe I didn't look hard enough before deciding to hack something together :)

------
daurnimator
GET requests are coming through with 'content-length: 0' when that header was
not sent.

Some other headers are not coming through, e.g. `te: gzip, deflate`

Otherwise, trying to use HTTPS instead of HTTP takes me to "Simon’s Filedump"

~~~
fredsted
HTTPS should work now! (Thanks Letsencrypt!)

------
nathos
Another free/open source/easily deployable to Heroku alternative is Hookable:

[https://github.com/kdaigle/hookable](https://github.com/kdaigle/hookable)

------
timvdalen
Very cool! Note that your Laravel installation is in debug mode though.

When you make a request with a non-supported HTTP verb, you get the full
Laravel error message back instead of just an empty 405.

Are you disallowing verbs on purpose?

------
edwardr
Nice! Some services don't allow non-https URLs for the webhook even for
development (slack...), so might be nice to support that. Let's Encrypt
provides free SSL certs if you wanted to go that route.

------
robinhowlett
+1 for another useful tool. My favorite for these use cases is
[http://mockbin.com](http://mockbin.com). You can also define the response if
so needed.

------
sunsu
One thing I've wanted on tools like this is an API to query what requests have
hit your particular endpoint which would be useful for unit testing
applications which use webhooks.

~~~
johns
[https://www.runscope.com/docs/request-
capture](https://www.runscope.com/docs/request-capture) paired with
[https://www.runscope.com/docs/api/messages](https://www.runscope.com/docs/api/messages)
can do that.

Or use [http://blog.runscope.com/posts/monitor-your-webhook-
workflow...](http://blog.runscope.com/posts/monitor-your-webhook-workflows-
with-new-incoming-requests-for-api-tests)

------
richardwhiuk
On Chrome 54, on Windows 7, I have to refresh to see the web requests, which
feels like it makes the flow much worse from a UX perspective.

~~~
fredsted
I'm using Pusher, and it looks like I've hit their rate limit after I posted
this. Whoops!

------
_ao789
Reminds me of [http://logvoo.com](http://logvoo.com)

------
strange_quark
Neat idea. I've used a 1-liner (just print) AWS lambda function in the past to
test webhooks.

------
robmoorman
Auto-refresh on Chrome 54+ after added new url doesn't work

------
coverband
This is simple and super useful, thanks!

------
mrlinx
Awesome!

------
Ancient
Neato!

------
somlor
Please never hijack back button.

